# gettin rid of crabgrass



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

its taking over on one side of my yard the yards st augustine but on one side the crab is gettin thicker and outta control how can i get rid of it??????


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Here's what I spot spray with:

http://www.amdro.com/Image/St-Augustine/index.html


----------



## Lucky Wave (Jan 28, 2009)

we use post in the watermelon fields, it wont kill the watermelons or vines but will destroy crab grass. not sure how it would work on st augustine


----------



## conk (Mar 25, 2007)

post a pic or link so we can verify it is crabgrass. It is highly likely it is not crabgrass.


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

lol, Post will kill St. Aug coming and going and while the lights are out!
posting some pics probably would be a good idea.

you may have to roundup the whole thing and start over.


----------



## rodwade (Feb 13, 2007)

I have had great luck with what my aunt calls a cobra head pick. I got mine at Garden Ridge outside of San Antonio. It's looks like a small hoe on one side, and has two prongs like a claw hammer on the back. I simply grab the crabgrass, swing the cobra head under it, and just like the claws on the hammer pulling a nail out, simultaniously pull up on the grass with your hand and pivot the hoe. It's been real useful on my yard because the previous owners let all the st. augustine die, and while I'm trying to bring it back the crab grass is pretty bad.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

A shovel, crab grass grows in clumps.


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Great info.


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

*The only way that has worked for me is....*

after a good soaking rain, take a sharpshooter shovel and make a couple of digs around it, and pry up to loosen the roots...then it is pretty easy to grab the tops and shake dirt off and put in trash.

It is pretty boreing work, and I find that if I keep the shovel handy, and just do 6 or 8 at a time, after a while I get them all....and dont cuss as much! LOL You may leave a few roots that will come back, and you kinda have to stay after it, but eventually you get them all.

Later
R3F


----------



## UFgatorHarv (May 16, 2009)

Crabgrass or other "grassy" weeds are going to be virtually impossible to kill in St. Augustine w/ out harming the St. Augustine too. The best product to kill this stuff is something w/ MSMA, and it will kill St. Augustine too.

Unfortunately, you're looking at a lot of hand pulling.


----------



## castaway300 (Oct 6, 2007)

Southern Trimec


----------



## rvj (May 14, 2006)

Red3Fish said:


> after a good soaking rain, take a sharpshooter shovel and make a couple of digs around it, and pry up to loosen the roots...then it is pretty easy to grab the tops and shake dirt off and put in trash.
> 
> It is pretty boreing work, and I find that if I keep the shovel handy, and just do 6 or 8 at a time, after a while I get them all....and dont cuss as much! LOL You may leave a few roots that will come back, and you kinda have to stay after it, but eventually you get them all.
> 
> ...


This is spot on. U have to put some time in. And much easier to pull the crab grass after good soaking, because u have to get the roots. Also you will have to use a pre emergant that will stop the seeds from germinating come spring time. Also take the time to fertilize, and airiate your lawn so that you have healthy grass which will fill in the spots u pulled crab grass from, and willhelp choke out any remaining crab grass


----------



## rvj (May 14, 2006)

Now is a good time to start pulling that crab grass. This soaking rain willmake the job that much easier......


----------

